# Cheato



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone have a all in one nano tank (oceanic biocube)? i have a 8g. biocube tank, i just have finished slowy removing my bioballs, i put some cheato in today took off the overflow tray but the sound of wtr. is too loud. There are holes in the overflow tray but i don't know if enough light will go through. Will the lights from the tank be enough for the cheato? MY lights do hit the back of the tank.

Christine.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

no, you need to scrape off the back and add a light to illuminate it from behind.

Go to nano-reef.com and look up a BC refugium mod.


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

i really don't want to scrape the paint off then try & get a light i don't know how to make one. i was thinking i will probably get the light & basket from stevie t.

Christine.


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

ok, i try & look for that post again.


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

i decided to order the light from Stevie T.

Christine.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

its pretty darn easy to make that mod.  You can do it! ^^

I can barely hang picture frames half the time.. but I made one. rofl.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

http://shop.mediabaskets.com/product.sc?productId=23&categoryId=14

Here is another good idea for lighting fuge's in nano's


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Interesting... cool little gadget


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea, actually the site has some cool things for "nano" all in one tanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

christine said:


> i was thinking i will probably get the light & basket from *stevie t*.


Same guy


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

That's the guy Stevie T www.mediabaskets.com i ordered the light & media basket from. Pretty simple i luv that.

Christine.


----------

